# Wurm im Flachwasser?



## DJ Schuessler (23. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,
war 3 Wochen im Urlaub, komme zurück und denk 'n Maulwurf war im Teich! Zwischen meinem __ Kalmus in der Flachwasserzone ist jetzt so ne Art Kleckerburg. Schwarzer Pflanzenschlamm von "irgendjemandem" von unter den Steinchen nach oben an die Wasseroberfläche gebuddelt. Ca. 15cm hoch und breit. Wattwurm oder Maulwurf oder Watt-Wurf? Habe noch keinen Bewohner entdeckt. Bin tierlieb und zerstöre keine Eigenheime  
Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Kolja (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Jörg,

kannst Du mal ein Foto machen?
Das hört sich ja interessant an.


----------



## DJ Schuessler (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Würde ich gernmachen, aber das angebotene Programm funktioniert nicht. Ich bekomme kein kleineres Bild. Kann ich es Dir per Email schicken?


----------



## DJ Schuessler (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

2. Versuch

Wie schon gesagt, wahrscheinlich ist der Wurm so häßlich, daß er sich nicht vor meiner Kamera zeigt ...


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo.

Da laufen nicht zufällig Ameisen herum?
So ähnlich sieht es nämlich bei mir aus, wenn sie wieder anfangen ihr Unwesen beiderseits der Folie über die Kapillarsperre hinweg zu treiben.


----------



## DJ Schuessler (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Bestimmt nicht. Sieht echt aus wie ne Kleckerburg am Ostseestrand. Habe auch Mal ganz kurz Wurm gesehen. Der versteckt sich aber blitzschnell immer wieder. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich den Bau einebnen soll oder lassen soll. Möchte ja nicht zu sehr in mein Biotop eingreifen.


----------



## Trautchen (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hi! Nimm die 3 F´s    

Fangen
Foddo
Freilassen.

Bitte ein Foto von´s Wurm.:beeten


----------



## DJ Schuessler (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

FODDO würde ich ja machen. Aber der Wurm ist einfach "unsichtbar" oder zu schnell!


----------



## karsten. (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Dann sei nur vorsichtig !


schönabend


----------



## DJ Schuessler (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Shit. Kein Witz: Er fängt an / oder sie fangen an, am nächsten Wollgrasbüschel den nächsten Haufen zu bauen ...


----------



## katja (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

hallöle!

also dj!! nun sei mal ein mann, trage so ein häuflein ab und schau nach dem bewohner!!
wenn sich das ganze im flachwasser abspielt, kann "es" ja nicht soo schnell verschwinden!


----------



## DJ Schuessler (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Katja,
es ist nicht das Problem, daß ich mit dem Wurm an sich hätte. Aber stell Dir doch Mal vor, DU baust Dir ein Haus, irgendjemand schlägt es dann kurz und klein und nur um zu schauen, ob Du zu Hause bist und wie Du aussiehst!!! Deine Reaktion kann ich mir gut vorstellen:  :evil 
Also jetzt Mal im Ernst, hat denn keiner eine Ahnung, wer solche Bauten errichtet?
Habe das Ganze in klein schon einmal vor 12 Wochen gehabt und als ich den Bau abtrug, verschwand der Wurm unter den Steinchen, die auf meiner Teicherde liegen. Habe ihn nicht wieder gesehen. Anscheinend hat er sich aber nun Verstärkung geholt (oder seine Familie ist angewachsen) und nun gräbt er mit immenser Bau-Wut meine Flachwasserzone um.
Also wenn mir keiner helfen kann, dann warte ich bis Oktober - dann will ich eh etwas Wasser ablassen und den Teich säubern ...
Jörg


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Jörg!




			
				DJ Schuessler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Ganze in klein schon einmal vor 12 Wochen gehabt und als ich den Bau abtrug, verschwand der Wurm unter den Steinchen, die auf meiner Teicherde liegen.




Du hättest ihn vor 12 Wochen nicht Ärgern sollen. 

Jetzt ist er   auf Dich und macht so! 3

Nächstes Jahr würde ich nur noch so :haue3  an den Teich gehen.


 

Oder versuch es mal so   mit dem Würmchen und leg ihm neues Baumaterial hin.

.


----------



## DJ Schuessler (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

So, habe IHN gerade wieder gesichtet. Schaute ganz frech aus seinem neuen Hügelchen raus: ca. 5mm dick, etwas heller als ein __ Regenwurm (Wasserwurm???), aber ansonsten so ähnlich. Schätze 3-4cm lang und wie schon gesagt: Blitzschnell! Also wenn ich ein Rennpferd bräuchte - der Typ wäre 1. Wahl. Leider wieder kein Foddo geschafft. Dafür seinen Zweitwohnsitz platt gemacht .
Muß jetzt Mal ins "Muschelforum" und mich Platzieren. Habe Sorgen um meine kleinen Muschi's. Können die seelische Probleme haben?


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Könnte es ein Engerling sein?

Hier der Link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engerling

Gruß
Andy


----------



## DJ Schuessler (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Nee, die sind viel dicker und kürzer und auch nicht so halbdurchsichtig. Ich hätte ja auf einen __ Regenwurm getippt, wenn meiner nicht im Wasser seinen Bau bauen würde ...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Jörg!




			
				DJ Schuessler schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür seinen Zweitwohnsitz platt gemacht .



Du willst meine Ratschläge nicht befolgen.

Jetzt ist der erst richtig   auf Dich.

.


----------



## DJ Schuessler (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie schwierig das ist, den Burschen einmal zu sichten geschweige denn zu foddografieren...
Hatte gestern zwar das Vergnügen, seinen Kopf zu sehen (so 1cm schaute aus dem Modder raus). Konnte ihn aber nicht zu ner Party Skat bewegen und auch nicht zu nem Foddo-Shooting.
Was würdet Ihr denn machen: 
- ihn seines Daseins fristen lassen und demzufolge immer für Baumaterial (Teicherde) für ihn sorgen oder
- versuchen, ihn weiter zu identifizieren und dann entscheiden oder
- Ausräuchern (evt. mit schmauchenden Rohrbomben)?

Nun ja, fühle mich durch ihn nicht geängstigt - schließlich bleibt er ja in dem Flachwasser und untergräbt "nur" das __ Wollgras. Vielleicht akzeptiere ich ihn ja einfach als "Bewohner" meines Biotopes.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Jörg!



			
				DJ Schuessler schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht akzeptiere ich ihn ja einfach als "Bewohner" meines Biotopes.



Das würde ich machen.  

Er macht doch nicht viel kaputt und das Wollgras wächst im nächsten Jahr sowieso weiter.

.


----------



## katja (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> das __ Wollgras wächst im nächsten Jahr sowieso weiter.





vielleicht ja aber auch der wurm...... :shock


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Zusammen


@ Katja

Im nächsten Frühjahr kommen ja auch diese  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  kleinen Wurmvertilger wieder.

Und dann erledigt sich das alles von alleine.


  Wenn das alles unser Dr.J liest. 50% OffTopic  dann gibt es wieder richtig  

.


----------



## katja (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

wenn bis dahin der wurm nur mal nicht so aussieht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





:shock 






wegen off-topic.. mit mir kann er nicht schimpfen, ich bin da ja nicht so vertreten wie du!!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Katja


[OT]
wegen off-topic.. mit mir kann er nicht schimpfen, ich bin da ja nicht so vertreten wie du!! 

4:3 für mich!  [/OT]

.


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Jörg,

laß das Würmchen einfach, wo es ist. 

Ich habe im Uferbereich auch immer wieder so kleine Kameraden, die wie ausgefärbte Regenwürmer ausschauen. Und zwar meistens im Sumpfbeetchen - da, wo altes Laub und so liegen bleiben darf. Wahrscheinlich gehören sie zur gleich Gattung. 

Nachts sind sie recht aktiv aber sobald man mit der Lampe kommt - flutsch, weg, zurück ins Loch. 

Ist halt Natur und kein steriler Reinstraum (zum Glück, wer will sowas schon im Garten haben!)


----------



## DJ Schuessler (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Katja schrieb: vielleicht ja aber auch der wurm......  

Ja, der ist im Frühjahr vielleicht zurück und bringt viele Familienmitglieder (Onkel und Tanten) mit, weil es ihm so toll bei mir gefällt !

Else/Christine hat da völlig recht, aber ich möchte ja keinen "Wurm_Teich" haben. Also vielleicht schaffe ich es ja irgendwann einmal, den Wurm zu fotografieren. 

ODER: Ich ziehe einen Zaun ein und schaffe ihm einen "geschützten Lebensraum" ... - Ich finde meine Ideen heute wieder einmal GENIAL!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Jörg!




			
				DJ Schuessler schrieb:
			
		

> "geschützten Lebensraum"



   Das ist " GENIAL "

.


----------



## Christine (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

 Jörg,

mach Dir keine Sorgen um einen "Wurmteich".

Falls eines der Würmchen wirklich so lebensmüde :crazy sein sollte, sich ins tiefe Wasser zu trauen, wird es nicht lange da bleiben. Was glaubst Du wohl, was Deine schuppige Rasselbande damit macht?  Bestimmt nicht Skat spielen! 

Ansonsten machen diese __ Würmer das Gleiche wie die Kollegen an Land: sie helfen bei der Umwandlung von organischen Abfällen in Pflanzsubstrat. 

Sie sind also in jeglicher Hinsicht nützliche Gesellen.


----------



## DJ Schuessler (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Ja toll, und mein Teich wird zwischenzeitlich zur Mondlandschaft ...  

Also neuester Stand der Dinge ist: Er/Sie hat seinen Zweitwohnsitz wohl aufgegeben. Dafür gibt es neue Kleckerburg-Anbauten. Bin gespannt, ob der schwindelfrei ist und noch mehr ausbuddelt. Nun ist der Haufen schon fast 18cm hoch. HILFEEEEEEE!


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Jörg.



			
				DJ Schuessler schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet Ihr denn machen:
> - ihn seines Daseins fristen lassen und demzufolge immer für Baumaterial (Teicherde) für ihn sorgen oder...



Ich würde erstmal dafür sorgen, dass die Teicherde weniger und nicht mehr wird. 
Für das __ Wollgras ist die Teicherde sicherlich toll - für Algen leider auch. 

Gibt mal "Teicherde" in die Suchfunktion ein.


----------



## DJ Schuessler (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Wieder was gelernt. Danke. Hatte tatsächlich ne Menge Fadenalgen. Ok, mische jetzt Quarzsand unter das "Schwarze" ... Bzw. bedecke das Schwarze mit Sand. Vielleicht habe ich dann im nächsten Jahr bißchen weniger und außerdem sind dann meine Pflanzen auch schon bißchen größer (oder vom Wurm vertilgt).


----------



## DJ Schuessler (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Neues vom "Wurm": Habe gestern seinen Hügel platt gemacht und ca. 10 Regenwürmer drin gefunden! Wußte gar nicht, daß die die Teicherde so mögen... Auf alle Fälle ist das Ganze nunmehr aufgeklärt. Hoffe nur, die Würmchen haben nicht zu sehr das Terrain geliebt und entwickeln nun "Heimatgefühle" und kommen zurück.


----------



## Trautchen (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo,

na bitte! 

Doch kein Monsterwurm...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Anke



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Doch kein Monsterwurm...




  ... und ich hatte schon meine Monsterwurmvernichtungsmaschine ( ... 

 ... ) angeschmissen und wollte Jörg retten.

.


----------



## Trautchen (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Hallo Volker, na bis jetzt ist ja auch nicht aufgeklärt, was Jörg mit denen denn nun gemacht hat  

2  ???


----------



## DJ Schuessler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wurm im Flachwasser?*

Sonntag war bei uns Ab-Grillen ...

Nee, Scherz beiseite. Habe sie Richtung Komposthaufen entsorgt. Hoffe, die sind nicht standorttreu und finden nicht mehr zurück. Hatte im Sommer schon Mal so eine Invasion und das war der 2. feindliche Übergriff auf mein Biotop.


----------

